# De nada - A la orden



## Venezuelan Sorceress

Hola, quisiera saber cómo se dice _de nada_ y _a la orden_ en portugués como respuesta a _gracias_. ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre el portugués de Brasil y el de Portugal? Muchas gracias.

VS


----------



## brasileirinho

Bom, aqui onde moro se diz

"obrigado/a" e a pessoa responde "de nada" e/ou "às ordens"

ou então se pode ouvir

" 'brigado/a eu "
mas isso eu não aconselho usar haha


----------



## vf2000

Bom, aqui onde moro se diz
"obrigado/a" e a pessoa responde

"de nada"
"às ordens"
"disponha"
"obrigado/a a você"
"obrigado/a DIGO EU"

Acho que é dessa preguiça que vem o horroroso 'brigado/a eu "


----------



## Carfer

_'De nada_' e _'às ordens'_ também em Portugal, não há diferença nenhuma.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Venezuelan Sorceress said:


> Hola, quisiera saber cómo se dice _de nada_ y _a la orden_ en portugués como respuesta a _gracias_. ¿Hay alguna diferencia entre el portugués de Brasil y el de Portugal? Muchas gracias.
> 
> VS


A mí me encanta el "a la orden" venezolano/colombiano.


----------



## Venezuelan Sorceress

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, la verdad no hablo nada de portugués, han sido muy amables.

Saludos, 

VS


----------



## Nanon

Hola Venezuelan Sorceress:

Nos faltó "imagina"  (Brasil, São Paulo).
Aquí hay un tópico relacionado con el tema (en portugués).


----------



## Mangato

*A seu dispor*. Es una expresión que tengo leído con frecuencia en la correspondencia . No recuerdo haberla escuchado en el lenguaje oral. Podrían confirmar esto?


----------



## coquis14

Nanon said:


> Hola Venezuelan Sorceress:
> 
> Nos faltó "imagina"  (Brasil, São Paulo).
> Aquí hay un tópico relacionado con el tema (en portugués).


Tenho notado que as mulheres usam muito "imagina", mais do que os homens , talvez esteja errado.

Abraços


----------



## Alentugano

coquis14 said:


> Tenho notado que a*s mulheres usam muito "imagina", mais do que os homens* , talvez esteja errado.
> 
> Abraços



Interessante, agora que penso nisso, talvez você tenha razão. 
O que acham os brasileiros aqui do fórum?


----------



## brasileirinho

Alentugano said:


> Interessante, agora que penso nisso, talvez você tenha razão.
> O que acham os brasileiros aqui do fórum?



É verdade, quanto ao uso " (i)magina" é mais usado por mulheres, mas não quer dizer que um homem não o possa dizer. Mais neutro seria dizer "*que isso*", pelo menos aqui na região interiorana de São Paulo.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> *A seu dispor*. Es una expresión que tengo leído con frecuencia en la correspondencia . No recuerdo haberla escuchado en el lenguaje oral. Podrían confirmar esto?


 
Seria o cúmulo do formalismo e por isso é muito pouco frequente, mas pode-se dizer oralmente, claro. O que se passa é que a linguagem escrita é habitualmente mais formal do que a oral, daí que há expressões da linguagem escrita que raramente ocorrem na oral e vice-versa.

Mas pode dizer-se '_imagina_' com o mesmo sentido de _'de nada'?_ Não imaginava!


----------



## brasileirinho

Carfer said:


> Mas pode dizer-se '_imagina_' com o mesmo sentido de _'de nada'?_ Não imaginava!



Bom, aqui se diz "imagina" muito frequentemente como resposta a "obrigado". Com o mesmo valor e sentido de "de nada".
Imagino eu que venha de "Imagina, não foi nada", pois é a única coisa que me vem à cabeça.


----------



## Mangato

En textos espanhois do século XIX e primeiro terço do XX era habitual utilizar 
 - Gracias 
* - a sus pies, *

Vocação de tapete, acho eu


----------



## Naticruz

Mangato said:


> *A seu dispor*. Es una expresión que tengo leído con frecuencia en la correspondencia . No recuerdo haberla escuchado en el lenguaje oral. Podrían confirmar esto?


Sim, Mangato, mas a expressão é «Ao seu dispor» . Não se usa muito correntemente, porque é um pouco informal, usando-se imenso na correspondência comercial. Eu uso bastante «Disponha sempre», é também cortês e menos serviçal, no sentido lato da palavra.
Cumprimentos


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Aqui no Brasil quando alguém nos diz "obrigado", costumamos dizer "de nada".

Por exemplo...

- "Pronto, está feito, ok?"
- "Obrigado"
- "_De nada_"

Existe alguma expressão em espanhol para _de nada_?


----------



## Vanda

Existe. Veja algumas sugestões no nosso diconário que fica no alto da página do fórum:
» de n. (resposta) de nada; obrigado! - de n. ¡gracias! - de nada; 

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/nada

E estou juntando a sua pergunta a outras já existentes.


----------



## klisito

Nanon,
Parabéns...
Soy de Rio de Janeiro y me encanta lo que dicen los paulistas "Imagina!!" como decir...no fue nada...
abs


----------

